# Braucht ein Ventilator-Motor Erdung?



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

Hallo,

ich hab einen alten Standventilator mit Metallgehäuse, welcher einen Schutzkontaktstecker hat. Dieser wurde leider mal an einer Steckdose mit wahrscheinlich defekter Erdung betrieben, kann ich das Gerät nun nach vielen Jahren gefahrlos an einer intakten Steckdose nutzen, oder kann durch den Betrieb damals im Gerät ein Schaden entstanden sein?

Ich kenn mir mit Elektromotoren und allgemein mit Elektronik (abgesehen von PCs) nicht wirklich gut aus, ich vermute mal, das ein Elektromotor eigentlich keine Erdung braucht, außer eben das Gehäuse ist aus Metall und es käme im Gerät zu einem Kurzchluss, dann könnte Spannung am Gehäuse anliegen, was lebensgefährlich sein kann, wenn man dieses anfäßt.
Aber braucht der Motor bzw. das Gerät die Erdung auch selbst aus irgendwelchen Gründen, so daß das Gerät ohne Erdung überhitzen oder anderweitig innerlich vor sich hin schmoren könnte?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ich hab einen alten Standventilator mit Metallgehäuse, welcher einen Schutzkontaktstecker hat. Dieser wurde leider mal an einer Steckdose mit wahrscheinlich defekter Erdung betrieben, kann ich das Gerät nun nach vielen Jahren gefahrlos an einer intakten Steckdose nutzen,


 Das merkst Du dann schon, wenn es kribbelt.

Ohne genaue Typenbezeichnung des Gerätes kann man wieder mal nur raten.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

Ich hab ihn damals schon mal am Metall angefaßt als er im Betrieb war und nie ein Kribbeln oder Schlag gefühlt.

Typenbezeichnung weiß ich nicht, müßte ich mal in Keller gehen und mich bis zum ihm durcharbeiten. 
War glaub ich von Honeywell und hatte recht viel Leistung, könnten schon 80 Watt oder so gewesen sein.

Benötigt denn so ein Gerät für den Betrieb auch die Erdungsphase oder geht es dabei wirklich "nur" um das Kurzschlussrisiko?


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2018)

Es geht "nur" um den Kurzschlussfall. Aber ich verstehe nicht warum die Schutzleitung hin sein sollte nur weil die in der Steckdose nicht in Ordnung war.
Auf dem PE fließt ausserhalb des Fehlerfalles nie Strom, also geht auch nichts kaputt wenn der mal nicht angeschlossen ist (ist halt "nur" im Fehlerfall dann Lebensgefährlich).


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. August 2018)

Da ist es wieder: 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> müßte ich mal in Keller gehen und mich bis zum ihm durcharbeiten.


 Absolut keine Eigeninitiative.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> War glaub ich von Honeywell und hatte recht viel Leistung, könnten schon 80 Watt oder so gewesen sein.


 Elektroschrott.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Benötigt denn so ein Gerät für den Betrieb auch die Erdungsphase oder geht es dabei wirklich "nur" um das Kurzschlussrisiko?


 Was denkst du denn:
Erdung – Wikipedia ?


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es geht "nur" um den Kurzschlussfall. Aber ich verstehe nicht warum die Schutzleitung hin sein sollte nur weil die in der Steckdose nicht in Ordnung war.
> Auf dem PE fließt ausserhalb des Fehlerfalles nie Strom, also geht auch nichts kaputt wenn der mal nicht angeschlossen ist (ist halt "nur" im Fehlerfall dann Lebensgefährlich).



Gut danke. 

Ich kam auch nur auf die Idee, weil mir mal jemand erzählt hat, ein PC-Netzteil würde auch die Erdung benötigen um irgendwelche Spannungen oder so zu generieren, ist das Quatsch?
Aber ein PC-Netzteil ist auch deutlich komplexer als ein simpler Standventilator.

Hat eigentlich mal jemand versucht mit so einem 40-80 Watt Standventilator den PC zu kühlen?


----------



## facehugger (4. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand versucht mit so einem 40-80 Watt Standventilator den PC zu kühlen?


Ja, ein Kumpel mit seinem ehemaligen WoW-Knecht. Der hatte (dank Sonneneinstrahlung von 14-22 Uhr) im Sommer meist über 30°C in der Bude. 

Laut seiner Erzähle hat es damals bei geöffnetem Seitenteil auch ein paar Grad gebracht...

Gruß


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. August 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Laut seiner Erzähle hat es damals bei geöffnetem Seitenteil auch ein paar Grad gebracht...


 Ein ordentlich gerichteter Luftstrom im PC bringt 10 mal mehr, aber das werden einige nie begreifen.


----------



## facehugger (4. August 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ein ordentlich gerichteter Luftstrom im PC bringt 10 mal mehr, aber das werden einige nie begreifen.


Meinst du damit jemanden bestimmten

Gruß


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

Ich hab jetzt auch 30,4°C drinnen, ich weiß schon warum ich meine PCs so auslegen will, das sie bis mindestens 32°C Prime95 Small FFT stabil sind und nicht  throtteln müssen.
Habe neulich bei 29°C Raumtemperatur mal die Lüfter von dem Lenovo-Komplett-PC getestet, ca. 12 Minuten Small FFTs laufen lassen, laut HWinfo64 hatte die CPU dann 95°C, allerdings liegt hier wohl noch ein Offset drauf, real schätze ich waren es allenfalls rund 75°C, die Lüfter aber gingen immer höher und höher mit der Drehzahl, bis sie die 3000 U/min Marke erreicht haben, länger hab ich dann nicht testen wollen.

Aber da wäre es vielleicht ganz interessant gewesen mal ohne Seitenwand und mit Standventi zu arbeiten, wirbelt aber natürlich leider eine Menge Staub auf und der Motor des Ventis hat ja auch Abwärme die irgendwo hin muß und die er mit dem Luftstrom dann in das PC-Gehäuse pusten würde.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ein ordentlich gerichteter Luftstrom im PC bringt 10 mal mehr, aber das werden einige nie begreifen.


Ein gerichteter Luftstrom ist effizienter, aber je nach Ventilatorpower trotzdem nicht effektiver.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch 30,4°C drinnen, ich weiß schon warum ich meine PCs so auslegen will, das sie bis mindestens 32°C Prime95 Small FFT stabil sind und nicht  throtteln müssen.


 Hä?
32°C unter Prime?
Hast Du eine Kompressorkühlung?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Habe neulich bei 29°C Raumtemperatur mal die Lüfter von dem Lenovo-Komplett-PC getestet,


 Die Lüfter sind, ähem, wie sage ich es Dir, ohne daß Du beleidigt bist,           




SCHROTT.

Leise und fast wirkungslos.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> der Motor des Ventis hat ja auch Abwärme die irgendwo hin muß und die er mit dem Luftstrom dann in das PC-Gehäuse pusten würde.


 Nimm mir's nicht übel, aber so einen physikalischen Quatsch hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. August 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein gerichteter Luftstrom ist effizienter, aber je nach Ventilatorpower trotzdem nicht effektiver.


 Den Satz erklärst Du mir mal als Wechselwirkung der *Schrödingergleichung *in der komplexwertigen Wellenfunktion.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hä?
> 32°C unter Prime?
> Hast Du eine Kompressorkühlung?



Du hast es nicht verstanden oder flüchtig gelesen, also nochmal extra für dich: Ich will meine Rechner von der Kühlung her so konzipieren, daß die CPU bei einer Raumtemperatur von 32°-35°C auch bei Prime Small FFTs noch nicht throtteln. In der Praxis würde das vermutlich bedeuten, daß die maximale Core-Temperatur abzüglich eines eventuellen Offset unter ca. 85-95°C bleibt, wobei ich auch mit 85°C schon nicht mehr glücklich wäre, auch wenn das für diese Extrembedingungen sicherlich ein respektabler Wert ist.

Um das zu erreichen bekommt mein neuer PC neben dem Fractal Design Meshify C Gehäuse vorne zwei 140mm Bequiet Silent Wings 3 PWM die ansaugen, hinten einen 120mm Bequiet Silent Wings 3 PWM der raus bläst und oben noch einen 140mm Bequiet Silent Wings 3, der ebenfalls raus bläst. Als CPU-Kühler wird es wohl der Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4, der optimal im Luftstrom liegen sollte, beim Ryzen 2600 ohne OC könnte mein Vorhaben also gut klappen.
Wichtig ist mir aber, daß der Rechner trotz aller Lüfter im normalen Betrieb absolut lautlos ist und erst unter höherer Last ein dezentes Rauschen erzeugt, auch das sollte mit diesen Highend-Lüfter eigentlich klappen, sofern die Lüftersteuerung des Boards was taugt.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind, ähem, wie sage ich es Dir, ohne daß Du beleidigt bist,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach wußte gar nicht, daß du genau diese Lenovo-Komplett-PC ebenfalls hast oder gut kennst! 
Die Lüfter sind nicht lautlos, aber bei Raumtemperaturen um die 25°C noch leise, aber immer hörbar, die Festplatte ist da aber lauter. Nur ab ca. 28°C Raumtemperatur übertönen die Lüfter die Festplatte deutlich und das egal ob ich hier im Forum schreibe oder Spiele oder Prime laufen lasse, bei letztem drehen sie aber nochmal ordentlich auf.
Aber sie sind nicht wirkungslos, denn auch bei meinem Extremtest gestern stürzte der Rechner nicht ab und schien mir auch nicht zu throtteln, wobei letzteres nur eine Vermutung ist.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nimm mir's nicht übel, aber so einen physikalischen Quatsch hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.



Ach, also lösen sich die 70 Watt des Lüftermotors in Luft auf? Ein neues physikalisches Gesetz was Wärmeenergie einfach verschwinden läßt, oder wird sie in diesem Fall in Materie umgewandelt? 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ohne genaue Typenbezeichnung des Gerätes kann man wieder mal nur raten.



Ich hab ihn nun extra heraus gekramt und hoch geholt, es ist doch kein Honeywell, sondern ein "Duracraft" mit wie gesagt 70 Watt.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den Satz erklärst Du mir mal als Wechselwirkung der *Schrödingergleichung *in der komplexwertigen Wellenfunktion.


Wo ist das Problem bei dem Satz?
Natürlich kannst du mit kleinen Lüftern und gerichteten Luftstrom effizient, also mit einem anständigen Verhältnis zwischen Lautstärke+Verbrauch zu Temperatur kühlen.
Aber der Effekt, also reines ∆t zur Umgebung, egal bei welcher Lautstärke und bei welchem Energieverbrauch, kann (und wird) bei einem 100-200W Ventilator auf die offene Seitenwand trotzdem größer sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden oder flüchtig gelesen, also nochmal extra für dich: Ich will meine Rechner von der Kühlung her so konzipieren, daß die CPU bei einer Raumtemperatur von 32°-35°C auch bei Prime Small FFTs noch nicht throtteln.


 Soll ich Dir den Beitrag noch mal vorlesen?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Um das zu erreichen bekommt mein neuer PC neben dem Fractal Design Meshify C Gehäuse vorne zwei 140mm Bequiet Silent Wings 3 PWM die ansaugen, hinten einen 120mm Bequiet Silent Wings 3 PWM der raus bläst und oben noch einen 140mm Bequiet Silent Wings 3, der ebenfalls raus bläst.


 Der erste vernünftige vorschlag seit 4 Wochen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir aber, daß der Rechner trotz aller Lüfter im normalen Betrieb absolut lautlos ist und erst unter höherer Last ein dezentes Rauschen erzeugt,


 Das schafft ja meine zwei Jahre alte Beule.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ach wußte gar nicht, daß du genau diese Lenovo-Komplett-PC ebenfalls hast oder gut kennst!


 Ich bin, unter anderem, Service-Ingenieur und habe so um die 50 Lenovos auf der Werkbank gehabt.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber sie sind nicht wirkungslos, denn auch bei meinem Extremtest gestern stürzte der Rechner nicht ab und schien mir auch nicht zu throtteln, wobei letzteres nur eine Vermutung ist.


 Ich schrieb ja auch "fast", wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ach, also lösen sich die 70 Watt des Lüftermotors in Luft auf? Ein neues physikalisches Gesetz was Wärmeenergie einfach verschwinden läßt, oder wird sie in diesem Fall in Materie umgewandelt?


1. Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik: 





> Er sagt aus, dass die Energie eines abgeschlossenen Systems konstant ist.


 Richtig erkannt. 
2. Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik:


> „_Es gibt keine Zustandsänderung, deren einziges Ergebnis die  Übertragung von Wärme von einem Körper niederer auf einen Körper höherer  Temperatur ist.“_
> Einfacher ausgedrückt: Wärme kann nicht von selbst von einem Körper  niedriger Temperatur auf einen Körper höherer Temperatur übergehen.  Diese Aussage scheint zunächst überflüssig zu sein, denn sie entspricht  der alltäglichen Erfahrung. Dennoch ist sie gleichbedeutend zu allen  weiteren, weniger „selbstverständlichen“ Aussagen, denn alle  Widersprüche zu den anderen Aussagen lassen sich auf einen Widerspruch  zu dieser zurückführen.
> Der zweite Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik in der Formulierung von Kelvin und Planck lautet:
> 
> ...


Falls Du das assimiliert hast:
Die Richtungsvektor eines Wärmestroms in einem offenen System ist extrem wichtig für die Energiebilanz des Gesamtprozesses.

Denk mal drüber nach.

Wo entsteht die Wärme und wie wird sie deiner Meinung nach in den Wärmestrom übertagen mit welchem *Wirkungsgrad*?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn nun extra heraus gekramt und hoch geholt, es ist doch kein Honeywell, sondern ein "Duracraft" mit wie gesagt 70 Watt.


 Wertstoffhof ist der geeignete Parkplatz.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. August 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber der Effekt, also reines ∆t zur Umgebung, egal bei welcher Lautstärke und bei welchem Energieverbrauch, kann (und wird) bei einem 100-200W Ventilator auf die offene Seitenwand trotzdem größer sein.


Lies dir doch mal deine eigenen Worte durch:


> Ein gerichteter Luftstrom ist effizienter, aber je nach Ventilatorpower trotzdem nicht effektiver.


Die "Ventilatorpower" ist erstens ungerichtet und zweitens meist nicht annähernd so effektiv, wie ein hoher, exakt gerichteter Strömungsluftdruck (Schrödinergleichung).

Ein Luftstrom breitet sich dreidimensional aus.
Das Integral hab ich jetzt gerade nicht zur Hand.


----------



## chaotium (4. August 2018)

Ich werde mal kurz was zitierien, was nicht offtopic.

Besteht das Gehäuse aus Leitfähigen Materiall, zB Metall, dann muss dies einen Schutzleiter aufweisen.
So und was auch interessant ist, dass man auf dem Schutzleiter auch sehr geringe Ströme messen kann, muss nicht kann aber.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir den Beitrag noch mal vorlesen?



Mußt du nicht, ich weiß was ich geschrieben habe und nur weil ich das Wort Raumtemperatur nicht erwähnt habe, kann man doch aus meiner Ausführung schließen, daß eben diese gemeint ist. Wenn du jetzt meinst, es hätte auch die PC-Gehäusetemperatur sein können, dafür ging es gewöhnlich keine Sensoren, ich hätte dann die Mainboardtemperatur erwähnt und die läßt eigentlich keine Rückschlüsse auf die CPU-Kerntemperatur zu.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin, unter anderem, Service-Ingenieur und habe so um die 50 Lenovos auf der Werkbank gehabt.



Ok, hättest du aber dann auch gleich hinzu schreiben können.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> 1. Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik:  Richtig erkannt.
> 2. Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik:
> 
> Falls Du das assimiliert hast:
> ...



Sehr schön, das kann ja meinetwegen auch alles richtig sein, aber gibts solche Erklärungen auch auf deutsch? 

Ganz simpel formuliert stelle ich mir das mit dem Ventilator so vor, er saugt von hinten Luft an, zieht ein kleinen Teil mittig durch die Schlitze in der Rückwand ins Motorgehäuse ein, der größte Teil geht außen durch die Gitter und den Rotor hindurch direkt nach vorne. Ich nehme mal an, er hat vorne in der Nähe der Nabe auch noch eine Öffnung, wo er die Abluft des Motor wieder heraus läßt, aber so genau hab ich ihn mir noch nicht angeschaut.
Wenn dem so ist, wird die Abwärme des Motors vermutlich ordentlich verwirbelt und so in alle Richtungen gepustet.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wertstoffhof ist der geeignete Parkplatz.



Wieso, der war gar nicht billig damals!
Er ist jetzt ein wenig geputzt worden und läuft gerade, allerdings fallen mir hörbare Drehzahlschwankungen auf, natürlich auf der gleichen Stufe (er hat 3 und läuft  gerade auf 1), selbst auf 1 ist er schon recht laut und pustet ganz schön stark.
Erinnert ein Bischen an eine weit entfernte kleine Propellermaschine, auf Stufe 3 dann schon eher Turboprop beim Starten. 

Aber er bewegt eine Menge Luft und es ist angenehm, wenn auch unnötig windig für Stufe 1 und 3 Meter Entfernung.

Was ist denn an dem Venti deiner Ansicht nach so schlecht, das du dich so verächtlich über ihn äußerst?


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Nach 1-2 Stunden Betrieb auf Stufe 1 wird der Duracraft Bodenventilator hinten an der Metallabdeckung unter der sich der Motor befindet knapp 52°C warm, ist das normal?
Kann man aber noch anfassen ohne sich zu verbrennen, mein Infrarot-Termometer zeigt aber 50-51,8°C an, wobei es nicht sehr genau ist.

Mein zwischen gestecktes Düwi-Messgerät zeigt auf Stufe 1 ca. 53-55 Watt an, auf Stufe 3 sind es ca. 65-67 Watt, ich hätte gedacht da gibt es größere Unterschiede zwischen den Stufen.
Weiß jemand welche Drehzahl das Ding macht und wieviel Luft pro Stunde bewegt wird?


----------



## micha34 (5. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nach 1-2 Stunden Betrieb auf Stufe 1 wird der Duracraft Bodenventilator hinten an der Metallabdeckung unter der sich der Motor befindet knapp 52°C warm, ist das normal?



Tja,dann gehören wohl die Gleitlagerbuchsen abgeschmiert oder ausgetauscht.
Reibung erzeugt Wärme.
Eigentlich sollte der Motor kaum Abwärme erzeugen bei 70W Leistungsaufnahme.Ansonsten wärs ne Glühbirne.Der Wirkungsgrad selbst antiker Schätzchen sollte über 80%
liegen,das meiste also als Wellenleistung rausgehen.Wenn die alten Lager noch brauchbar sind.Deine Reiben woh ordenlich rum,was schlecht für den Wirkungsgrad(reingesteckte Leistung zur abgegebenen Leistung an der Welle) ist.Moderne Ventilatoren  da auch kaum besser ab.

Papst baut u.a auch immer noch Lüftermodelle die es in den 70ern schon gab.
Einen wirklichen Durchbruch in der Lüftertechnik kann ich nicht feststellen.
Ebenso wirds noch immer richtig Laut wenn der Luftdurchsatz entsprechend ist.

Ich habe noch 2 aktuelle Papst EBM 320mm 230V Lüfter rumliegen,wenn sowas richtig aufdreht,kann das PC Gehäuse womöglich Fliegen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. August 2018)

IR-Thermometer auf poliertem Metall ist aber auch keine ernstzunehmende Temperaturmessung. Wenn man das Gehäuse noch anfassen kann sind es eher um die 40°C.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mußt du nicht, ich weiß was ich geschrieben habe


 Soll ich wirklich darauf antworten?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> kann man doch aus meiner Ausführung schließen,


 Ich rate nur ungern als Techniker.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, hättest du aber dann auch gleich hinzu schreiben können.


 Soll ich meinen Lebenslauf auch noch hier verbreiten?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das kann ja meinetwegen auch alles richtig sein, aber gibts solche Erklärungen auch auf deutsch?


 Das ist deutsch.
Für die Fachbegriffe kann ich nichts, ich bin Techniker.
Und auf das *blaue *kann man klicken.
Da bekommt man eine sehr schöne Erklärung für den Wirkungsgrad.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ganz simpel formuliert stelle ich mir das mit dem Ventilator so vor, er saugt von hinten Luft an, zieht ein kleinen Teil mittig durch die Schlitze in der Rückwand ins Motorgehäuse ein, der größte Teil geht außen durch die Gitter und den Rotor hindurch direkt nach vorne.


 Junge, Junge, Junge.
Wenn das Dein Wissen über *Elektromotoren *ist, dann laß die Finger davon.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, er hat vorne in der Nähe der Nabe auch noch eine Öffnung, wo er die Abluft des Motor wieder heraus läßt, ...
> 
> Wenn dem so ist, wird die Abwärme des Motors vermutlich ordentlich verwirbelt und so in alle Richtungen gepustet.


Ich hab lange nicht mehr so gelacht.
Der Motor hat meist hinten Lüftungsschlitze.
Da zieht er Luft ein.
Durch die Drehung des Läufers stößt er sie da auch wieder aus (bei kleinerer Leistung)
Industriemotoren mit höherer Leistung haben meist auf der Läuferwelle ein Windrad, das zusätzlich kühlt.

Gleichstrommaschinen haben hinten einen Kommutator (Stromwender), der die Spulen regelmäßig umpolt und so für ständige Drehung sorgt.
Außen sitzt ein Dauermagnet, an dem sich das Magnetfeld der Wicklung des des Läufers abstößt und so die Welle dreht.

Eine Wechselstrommaschine braucht das nicht, weil ja die Stromrichtung 100 mal pro Sekunde umgekehrt wird bei Netzstrom in Europa.
Beim Asynchronmotor sitzt die Wicklung außen im Stator und induziert in den Läufer einen Stom und somit ein Magnetfeld, so daß er sich dreht.

Eine Dreiphasenmaschine (Drehstrommotor9 hat drei Wicklungen, die ein sich drehendes Magnetfeld erzeugen, das den Läufer antreibt.

Es gibt auch Motoren ohne Luftöffnungen (mein Ventilator hier).
Da bleibt die geringe Abwärme halt im Gehäuse.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wieso, der war gar nicht billig damals!


 Der Preis ist doch nun schon lange kein Kriterium für Qualität mehr.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Erinnert ein Bischen an eine weit entfernte kleine Propellermaschine, auf Stufe 3 dann schon eher Turboprop beim Starten.


 Hast Du schon mal in einer Tuboprop gesessen?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was ist denn an dem Venti deiner Ansicht nach so schlecht, das du dich so verächtlich über ihn äußerst?


 Meine langjährige Erfahrung als Verkäufer.



micha34 schrieb:


> Einen wirklichen Durchbruch in der Lüftertechnik kann ich nicht feststellen.
> Ebenso wirds noch immer richtig Laut wenn der Luftdurchsatz entsprechend ist.


 Das stimmt wohl so nicht ganz.
Meine BeQuiets sind zehn mal leiser, als die alten 80mm Lüfterchen.

Außerdem haben verschieden Hersteller das Lüfterblattdesign angepaßt haben und scharfe Ecken und Kanten beseitigt wurden.
Die neuen Lüfter laufen wesentlich leiser, als die alten.

Im Leerlauf höre ich sie gar nicht, unter Vollast schon, aber nicht störend.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> IR-Thermometer auf poliertem Metall ist aber auch keine ernstzunehmende Temperaturmessung. Wenn man das Gehäuse noch anfassen kann sind es eher um die 40°C.



Der hat aber ein mattschwarzes Metallgehäuse und ich hab versucht auch durch die Lüftungsschlitze hindurch die Temperatur des Inneren zu messen, darum vielleicht die relativ hohen Werte.
Anfassen konnte ich das Gehäuse aber noch gut und irgendwie brenzlig gerochen hat auch nichts.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2018)

Wenn du das ohne Probleme anfassen kannst, hat es auch keine 50°C.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Ich versteh immer noch nicht, warum sich wuselsurfer so negativ über den Venti äußerte, die Verarbeitungsqualität des Gehäuses ist überdurchschnittlich, wenn ich es mit den ganzen billigen Stativventis vergleiche, die abgesehen vom Schutzgitter fast nur aus Plaste bestehen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2018)

Als wenn du eine Verarbeitungsqualität beurteilen könntest.
Bist du Materialtester?


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Natürlich kann ich nicht wirklich rein schauen und könnte ich das, würde mir für eine ernsthafte Qualitätskontrolle auch das Auge fehlen, aber ich kann zumindest mal die Verarbeitungsqualität des Gehäuses beurteilen, ebenso das dieser Venti auch nach Stunden Betrieb nicht zumindest dezent nach warmem Plastik riecht, wie früher meine Stativventis mit Plastikgehäuse.


----------



## micha34 (5. August 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl so nicht ganz.
> Meine BeQuiets sind zehn mal leiser, als die alten 80mm Lüfterchen.



Dann sind deine BeQuiets bei gleicher Förderleistung doch sicherlich mit grösseren Blättern ausgestattet und Drehen deshalb auch langsamer.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Außerdem haben verschieden Hersteller das Lüfterblattdesign angepaßt haben und scharfe Ecken und Kanten beseitigt wurden.
> Die neuen Lüfter laufen wesentlich leiser, als die alten.
> 
> Im Leerlauf höre ich sie gar nicht, unter Vollast schon, aber nicht störend.



Bei Umfangsgeschwindigkeiten annähernd 330m/s würde das sicherlich was bringen.
Aber normalerweise ist der Designunterschied marginal.Ausser bei mistigen Konstruktionen(Vibrationen,Lagerrauschen u.ä)

Nicht die Lüfter machen Lärm sondern die Luftströmung und selbst der allerleiseste Lüfter wird zum Hubschrauber wenn er nur schnell genug dreht
und wenn er ca. 335m/s am äusseren Lüfterblatt macht wirds ganz besonders Laut.Der "Propeller" danach auch kleiner.

Vergleicht man z.B Noctua Lüfter für den PC Bereich mit den fast baugleichen Doppelgängern aus dem Industriebereich(24V 3000+ u/min)
Dann bekommt man gut mit inwieweit höhere Drehzahl den Lärm begünstigt.

Lüfter langsam laufen zu lassen das die Leise sind ist keine Kunst.Andersrum schon.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich nicht wirklich rein schauen und könnte ich das, würde mir für eine ernsthafte Qualitätskontrolle auch das Auge fehlen, aber ich kann zumindest mal die Verarbeitungsqualität des Gehäuses beurteilen,



Ich habe optisch ganz tolle Lüfter mit Metallgehäuse,Metallüfterblätter aus Endstufen gerupft die der letzte Schiet waren
und gegen optisch billig wirkende Plastikteile ausgetauscht die erheblich besser sind.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. August 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Dann sind deine BeQuiets bei gleicher Förderleistung doch sicherlich mit grösseren Blättern ausgestattet und Drehen deshalb auch langsamer.


 Was hat den das mit der Behauptung zu tun:


> Einen wirklichen Durchbruch in der Lüftertechnik kann ich nicht feststellen.


 Es hat sich sehr wohl etwas im Lüfterblattdesign getan.
Wenn ich eine Billigkrücke ohne Anpassung mit scharfen Kanten u.s.w. neben dem BeQuiet laufen lasse, hört man sehr deutlich den Unterschied bei gleichem Durchmesser.



micha34 schrieb:


> Bei Umfangsgeschwindigkeiten annähernd 330m/s würde das sicherlich was bringen.


 Dann sind doch die Lager sicher längst im Jenseits.



micha34 schrieb:


> Aber normalerweise ist der Designunterschied marginal.


 Mit Sicherheit nicht.


micha34 schrieb:


> Nicht die Lüfter machen Lärm sondern die Luftströmung


 Bei guten Lüftern ja.


micha34 schrieb:


> und selbst der allerleiseste Lüfter wird zum Hubschrauber wenn er nur schnell genug dreht


 Kann er ja gar nicht, weil Dir die Lager um die Ohren fliegen.


micha34 schrieb:


> und wenn er ca. 335m/s am äusseren Lüfterblatt


Was willst Du dauernd mit den 333m/s?
Das erreicht doch kein PC-Lüfter.


micha34 schrieb:


> Lüfter langsam laufen zu lassen das die Leise sind ist keine Kunst.


Nur stimmt dann bei den Billigteilen der Luftdurchsatz nicht.


micha34 schrieb:


> Ich habe optisch ganz tolle Lüfter mit Metallgehäuse,Metallüfterblätter aus Endstufen gerupft die der letzte Schiet waren
> und gegen optisch billig wirkende Plastikteile ausgetauscht die erheblich besser sind.


 Ich sage doch die ganze Zeit, daß das Lüfterblattdesign extrem wichtig ist.

Ich hab mal einen alten Arctic Lüfter entschärft (scharfe Kanten weg, Ecken gerundet,... )
Der war plötzlich halb so laut.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was willst Du dauernd mit den 333m/s?
> Das erreicht doch kein PC-Lüfter



Eben.
333m/s wären etwa 1100 Km/h, selbst die Rotorblattspitzen des EC 135 haben meines Wissens nach "nur" ca. 720 Km/h.


----------

